
Enable Compression via .htaccess - vasu1711
http://blog.codesupport.info/enable-compression-via-htaccess/
======
dvhh
all this static stuff should probably be pre-compressed anyway:

\- [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16883241/how-to-host-
stat...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16883241/how-to-host-static-
content-pre-compressed-in-apache)

\-
[https://gist.github.com/bhollis/2200790](https://gist.github.com/bhollis/2200790)

